# first try at coyotes



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

so this is me leaving my second stand after calling in the largest pair of "artic" foxes ever lol(middle of nowhere)


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Can't see it very well in the pic; what is it?


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

hope this is better


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

lost white dogs with radio collars i guess they followed us back to the jeep pretty much


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Ok, that is kind of what I thought you meant, great Pyrrenhees it looks like.


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

would've looked on the wall none the less lol jk


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Some sheep farmer is pretty sad missing his expensive dogs I guess.


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

now to find a coyote


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

they aren't too expensive...my parents had one just given to them...they are pretty massive though...a solid 100lbs at least for a female...


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

If is doesn't have a collar it must be a coyote, that's my motto.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I don't hate many things in this world. I prefer to reserve hatred for only the strongest negative feelings. I HATE those dang dogs! Let's just say they do a good job of protecting their sheep and all the chukars in the west desert. :evil:


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Someone else called one of these in last winter i think. That would be a surprise for sure to see that thing come running in!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I guess my reference to them being expensive dogs may no longer be the case. It was about 15-20 years ago that some of the first ones were imported from Europe when they cost about $5k each, but they do seem to be a lot more common now.


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

i'll have to call them in, remove the collars then shoot them and then mount them snarling or something


----------

